# need some info



## redfish (Nov 12, 2008)

Not too familiar with the lakes in Georgia, however, a bass is a bass and a gill is a gill. This time of year, use small popping bugs for the bluegill and panfish types. A little bigger for the bass. If the bass are bedding in Georgia, try a small, bream imitation fly as in some of the smaller Puglisi sunfish-looking flies. 
Redfish...anything that's shrimpy-looking or crabby, especially with a little gold in them. Bend-backs, deerhair sliders, Sea-ducers, Lefty's Deceivers. Most of the aforementioned flies, try yellow and red, and white and red.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I am not a particularly accomplished fly angler, but I do catch a lot of bass on fly. I've found that a lot of saltwater flies for red/trout work really well on bass. Borski Bonefish Slider works good on the bottom, Flats Bunnies work well in the middle, and poppers on top like Flats Dude said.

Also, there are a couple good recipes for bass flies in the review section off the microskiff.com main page. I catch a ton on the White Eyed Rabbit Zonker, including this one.


----------



## White_Fly (Jan 15, 2007)

Be sure to try Banks lake just out of Valdosta this spring. One of the prettest lakes I've ever fished. Bass, Bream, Warmouths and did I say Bass. Great place to get fish on the fly! Do give it a try!!!


----------



## skinnywatercharter (Apr 20, 2009)

> And to start hitting the coast of Georgia, SC, and the flats of Florida around Carrabelle for Specks and Red Fish.  Obviously, I would like to do this with fly tackle.
> 
> I have a few rod/reel outfits set up for both, but I'm not really familiar with the flies.  I speak the language of Parachute Adams, size 22 midges, caddis, etc.
> 
> So, I'm asking for help...I need to speak "bi-lingual"...any advice here.



I am a fly guide here in Savannah for redfish on the flats. I use/tie shrimp and crab patterns, epoxy spoons, finger mullet imitations. Most of the flys can be cast with 7/8 wt WFF line but I do have outfits in the 8/9 wt range. We use 9ft leaders with 20lb. fluro bite tippet as some of these fish are pushing 33" and 15lbs. Check out my site for a better picture.    www.skinnywatercharter.com  
or you can email me directly @    [email protected]


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome Capt. Gin and Tonic Please! 

Now I know who to call when I need another fix for chasing Red in the Grass out of Savannah. Been a while...


----------



## skinnywatercharter (Apr 20, 2009)

> Welcome Capt. Gin and Tonic Please!
> 
> Now I know who to call when I need another fix for chasing Red in the Grass out of Savannah. Been a while...


Yeah it is about the time as well. We are heading out as a matter of fact. hopefully we find some bruisers!


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Welcome aboard Capt!
We will need pictures of course.
We luv da pics!


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks to all that have replied with the, as usual, great advice!

I will check out Banks lake. It sounds like it is right up my alley.

Capt. Jason, I might even give you a call as well! Savannah, is only about 2 1/2 hours away for me, and I wouldn't mind catching some reds off of the coast.

I'm going to try my hand at some of these flies. I guess its time to start perusing the internet for some patterns. Any easy patterns any one wants to suggest?

Thanks again! and I will definitely include some pics!


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Here's everything you need to catch bream and bass:

http://www.warmwaterflytyer.com/patterns.asp

Best of luck to you. Let's see some photos of the result.


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

CM,

Thanks man! I will check it out this weekend!


----------

